# "Airing out" an apartment that has no openable windows



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

My apartment is in an old department store. The windows are large windows that do not open. Never have and never will.

The apartment smells stale, and I don't want to have people over because it never smells fresh.

Any suggestions to helping the apartment smell fresher?


----------



## summermay (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, what about trying it with the door first?
Normally it just takes not longer than an hour to a complete air exchange and you can later decide on any natural/artifical air enhancers as applicable.

good luck!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Do you have any outside space where you can air out things? If you can air things out (throw pillows, anything fabric), they will bring fresh scents back in with them. Maybe try sprinkling baking soda on things (carpet, furniture) and vacuuming them up. I mopped my basement with liquid **** and span (orange stuff) and it smells a ton fresher down there. Wall washing with it could help, too.


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

Do you already have plants? That might help the air seem fresher. I once had this really great medley of plants. I think it mint, rosemary and lavender all together. When I walked by it would give off a really yummy, subtle, fresh scent.

I think that's cool that your apt is an old dept store. I'm curious to know what it looks like.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

This suggestions might get me banned from a NFL site, but those Renuzit Odor Killer air fresheners do seem to work at absorbing odors, without having a scent themselves.


----------



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniegirl* 
Do you already have plants? That might help the air seem fresher. I once had this really great medley of plants. I think it mint, rosemary and lavender all together. When I walked by it would give off a really yummy, subtle, fresh scent.

I didn't open the windows to my bedroom all winter (too cold here), but a healthy-sized houseplant kept the air noticeably fresh, especially compared to the hall and my housemates' rooms, which also didn't have open windows. I think I got a pothos (they like low light), but any leafy plant would work, I'd imagine. Stay away from ones that have waxy leaves - they won't circulate as much air.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

In the winter when I can't open my windows (-40 degrees) I run my cool mist EO diffuser with pepperminto oil in it. Really makes the air cleaner.


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

If you have a front door and a back door, open them both and put a fan in each. Make sure that one fan is blowing in the air outside and then make sure the other one is turned so that it is blowing outside so that it sucks the stale air out.


----------



## HisBeautifulWife (Jun 18, 2008)

Citrus Magic works wonders for my pet room. The Orange scent works best. They also have a linen/baby powder type but that wasn't as effective for me as the orange.

Without it I can def tell dogs are in that room; with it nope not really.


----------



## KateKat (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
My apartment is in an old department store. The windows are large windows that do not open. Never have and never will.

The apartment smells stale, and I don't want to have people over because it never smells fresh.

Any suggestions to helping the apartment smell fresher?

I'd try to air out the apartment by opening the door. I'd also invest in some plants and an air purifier.

Here in NYC, I'm pretty sure there's a law about having to have an operatable window in each room of your apartment.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I also suggest getting some houseplants. Wal-Mart







: has some nice plants that are only about $3.

You could also leave out a bowl of white vinegar. I microwave a bowl of vinegar with a couple slices of lemons to de-stink the microwave. That might work to absorb the smells.

Baking soda and vacuum the carpets, wash wood or tile floors with vinegar.

You could put a drop of peppermint essential oil in each of your kitchen drawers and cabinets. Its strong at first.

And just vacuum like crazy to get all the little dust particles out!

I wish I could be there to help you. I would love the challenge! I'm crazy.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Unfortunatly, we don't have a way to air out the apartment outside. The door opens into the enclosed hallway.

I am def going to use the baking soda idea and see if that helps.
And I think the EO water diffuser might work well.
Is that like the thing I saw at Bed Bath and Beyond?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

There is no access to the outdoors at all (through windows or doors)? Is that legal where you are (it is totally illegal here).

All the above suggestions are good. Lavander and grapefruit or lime essential oils really help make a place smell lively and fresh I think.

Good luck.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
There is no access to the outdoors at all (through windows or doors)? Is that legal where you are (it is totally illegal here).

All the above suggestions are good. Lavander and grapefruit or lime essential oils really help make a place smell lively and fresh I think.

Good luck.

I am guessing that if they did it, it's legal!
We have semi-annual inspections by the fire marshall, so I am guessing it's kosher.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateKat* 
I'd also invest in some plants and an air purifier.









:

Plants will do wonders for adding Oxygen and cleaning the air, and a purifier will take away the staleness.


----------

